# starting my 67 Tempest Custom conv resto



## Jelski (Mar 17, 2011)

I've had this 67 Tempest Custom Convertible sitting in storage for a couple of years and each year around my birthday, I get the itch to start the restoration. This year is going to be the year. 

It is in a partially complete state. The hood, grille and bumpers are missing, along with the engine and transmission. The top is garbage and the tires are flat. 

There are some body panels that need replacement due to rust as well as the front fenders that were previously patched with tin and bondo. 

If anyone has any advice or resourses, any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Allen


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Git'r Done, Alll the help you need is on this forum, just ask. You will probably want to source GTO grilles and hood anyway. Link below my pic has photos of my 66' complete body on resto.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Allen, sounds like a lot of fun. Are you planning to remove the body from the frame? If so, the convertible body takes a little extra bracing. If this is your first restoration, you might consider getting some instructional videos. The _Paintucation series by Kevin Tetz is very good. You can buy them from Summit. If you do not have the manuals for the 67 yet, I would recommend getting the Service and Fisher Body manuals. And it is never too early to get a fire extinguisher or two for your garage/shop. Regards, Matt_


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Jelski,
I am just finishing a "resto" on a 67 Pontiac convert, and I pretty much covered the whole process with a webpage. Link below.

You might find some of the info useful, particularly how much work it can be when you start takin' stuff apart! Seriously, I wouldn't have done much differently, and I'm pretty happy with the results.

Good luck to you on your resto!

Dave

Squid's Fab Shop Home


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dave, your site is awesome. Great stuff. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Allen, congrats on your decision to get your car going. :cheers

We'll all help any way we can.

You might consider getting yourself a set of these videos:
Kevin Tetz's Paintucation OFFICIAL SITE

They were what I used to learn when I did my car, and it turned out ok I think 



Bear


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, you will find great information and tons of great reading that will save you time and guesswork. 

Squid your page and skills are remarkable. It gives me hope that I can drill my own hole for a hood tach :banghead:


----------

